# Kadet Conversion



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a .22 conversion for my CZ75b. I have heard they have a reliability problem, also their hard to find. Also, will they fit a P-01 and PCR? I'm no gunsmith so do these kit's need fitting? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been using mine for a few years with zero reliability problems. You do not have to be a gunsmith to fit the Kadet kit to the CZ-75B. There are a couple of places that might need some light file work, but read the directions and go easy and you will be fine. I think I may have even done mine with sandpaper or a fingernail board. It is the most accurate .22 pistol I have ever fired, and turns the CZ-75 variants into really good tools for training beginners. Mine shoots cheap, low powered ammo without malfunctioning.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank You. Bisley. You talked me into it. ( didn't take much, I'm such a CZ junkie.)


----------



## mstrfrz (Jun 16, 2015)

Tangof said:


> Thank You. Bisley. You talked me into it. ( didn't take much, I'm such a CZ junkie.)


I'd be interested in the PCR slide (or the P01) if you made this a dedicated conversion... Would offset the cost of the Kadet kit!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

mstrfrz said:


> I'd be interested in the PCR slide (or the P01) if you made this a dedicated conversion... Would offset the cost of the Kadet kit!


 I haven't received it yet. Talk about slow shipping. Been 8 days since my credit card got hit. I'm going to try it first on the PCR because that ones the one I carry least. I don't really want to file anything on my 75b or P-01.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Tangof said:


> I haven't received it yet. Talk about slow shipping. Been 8 days since my credit card got hit. I'm going to try it first on the PCR because that ones the one I carry least. I don't really want to file anything on my 75b or P-01.


Any filing that might be needed will be on the Kadet Kit only - not the platform you mount it on. Chances are good that it will fit one of your CZ's with no filing at all.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

Mounting my Kadet required just a bit of filing on the two tabs on the unit. It has a nice, snug fit. Reliability has been excellent. Mine really likes CCI Standard Speed.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine, on a CZ-75B, is the only semi-auto .22 I have ever had that shoots every ammo I've tried, from the old Walmart 550 round bulk-pack Remingtons and Federals to CCI Mini-Mags. It even shoots sub-sonic reliably. I even had a bulk pack of Remingtons once that you could spin the bullets in the cases with your fingers, and it fired them just fine.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I went the other route,,,*

I went the other route,,,
I purchased the complete Kadet pistol.

The thought of swapping the upper parts,,,
Was very unappealing to me

At the time the kit was around $385.00,,,
The CZ-75B was right at $500.00,,,
So I was looking at $885.00.

The two pistols cost me 1,100.00,,,
So for only $215.00 more,,,
I have them both.

And yes, it's the most reliable/shoot any ammo .22 semi that I own.

I'm not good enough to win any matches,,,
But with the Kadet pistol shooting Federal bulk ammo,,,
I keep the other rimfire steel challenge shooters on their toes.

Aarond

.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I gave just over $450 for my NIB CZ-75B (5 years ago+-) and just over $200 for the Kadet kit. Swapping from 9mm takes about 20 seconds, once the slide has been fitted properly the first time.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

The only complaint I read is the cz kadet in 22lr can get boring to shoot because it's so darn accurate.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

1911crazy said:


> The only complaint I read is the cz kadet in 22lr can get boring to shoot because it's so darn accurate.


That is a fairly accurate statement. This is what my 14 yo grandson did with it on his first pistol lesson.


----------

